# Scope Mounted and Tapped



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a 1942 Mosin Nagant that I want to put a scope mount on. Does anyone know someone reputable that can drill and tap the mount on that won't screw it up? Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Any gunsmith in your area should be able to handle it. 

I know that years ago most sporting goods stores had the jigs available to drill and tap scope mounts on just about any rifle out there. It really isn't a difficult job if you have a drill press and take your time doing it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I have a 1942 Mosin Nagant that I want to put a scope mount on. Does anyone know someone reputable that can drill and tap the mount on that won't screw it up? Thanks!


Let me know how yours works out, I have two I want to do the same thing with


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

At the Farmington Cabela's we recommend NightOwls in Taylorsville. They have done great work for us.

http://nightowlsgunsmithing.tripod.com/


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Critter said:


> It really isn't a difficult job if you have a drill press and take your time doing it.


I'd somehow manage to permanently screw it up. And I sold my drill press :sad:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I kinda of made the reference to the drill press because of all those backyard gunsmiths that would try to use a hand held drill to drill the holes. 

I picked up a used rifle out of a pawn shop many years ago and it already had a scope attached to it. I decided to change the mounts after having problems getting it sighted in and when I pulled off the old mounts it looked like a woodpecker had gone to work on the top of the action, and not one of the holes was perpendicular to the rifle. It took some welding and drilling new mounting holes on that action but that rifle turned into a nice shooter after I was finished.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'd somehow manage to permanently screw it up. And I sold my drill press :sad:


Are you going with the bent bolt or a long eye relief scope?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Are you going with the bent bolt or a long eye relief scope?


I really hate to modify the bolt at all, but I hate the looks of a long eye relief scope. I actually want to go deer hunting with it in October, so we'll see what happens. First thing I'll do is get a muzzle brake for it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You don't want to modify the bolt but are going to put a muzzle brake on it?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Critter said:


> You don't want to modify the bolt but are going to put a muzzle brake on it?


The muzzle brake is a simple mod in this case. You slide it over the front sight and then bolt it on. No threading involved. Modifying the bolt requires a hacksaw, drill, and tap.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Because a Mosin kicks so **** hard!!!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Loke said:


> Because a Mosin kicks so **** hard!!!!


Can't tell if that's sarcasm or not. The problem I have with my .270 is the follow up shot. I can't hit it the first time, and usually I lose the target. Would be nice to have the scope stay relatively close to the animal the second time. Plus it looks super cool!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Loke said:


> Because a Mosin kicks so **** hard!!!!


Yep, a Russian .308 is a shoulder breaker


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you just need to practice. Go find a bunch of jackrabbits and hunt them with your deer rifle. Or go out and walk the desert and shoot at rocks and stumps at unknown distances. Pretty soon you won't need a second shot because you'll hit with the first. after a while you will start reloading so you can shoot more. Sitting at a bench shooting at paper from a rest will help develop trigger control, but shooting from field rests, or offhand is the best way to learn to hit what you are pointing at.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> Yep, a Russian .308 is a shoulder breaker


It's more along the lines of a .30-06 and they do pack a wallop at least my M38's do. I put a slip on limbsaver on mine and between the butt plate and the inside of the pad I put another 1/2" of foam as well. Really tamed that mule down.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a slip on limbsaver on my m38 too. I haven't shot it in years though. used to shoot it all the time when you could buy 20rds of 203gr Barnaul for $4. still have a handful of those. made a nice running shot on a whitetail doe while walking out to my stand my last year in iowa. ended up being the last year for late season antlerless rifle too. it was a great woods rifle with that load.


----------

